# Best of Show - should I buy?



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm thinking of putting BOS on the Christmas list but I need a little bit of convincing!
I currently have Dodo SN and I am very pleased with overall - glossy reflective looks, but fancy a change. Pehaps there are folks here who have both Dodo SN & BOS and I would be keen to hear some honest thoughts / comparisons.
These are my main questions:

1. In what way might it look different to SN? Wetter perhaps / reflective / glassy etc

2. Is BOS ok on top of a glaze like Clearkote yellow glaze or RMG?

3. The car I will mainly use it on is a MKV Golf (avatar) which is fully corrected, garaged and only covers about 3000 miles per year. Is there another wax I should consider in the Swissvax range for my paint type?

4. If I go for another high-ish end wax (sub £150) are there any others I should consider aside from BOS?

5. How fussy is BOS to use? (removal / hollogramming etc)

Lots's of Q's but want to make sure i'm potentially doing the right thing because it's not exactly cheap!
Thanks in advance folks :thumb:


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

i am sure that many will say the same but in all honesty if you already have dodo SN i would not bother getting BOS. Dodo SN is half the price but in my opinion gives exactly the same in terms of durability, look, etc... If i was in your position and thinking about spending £130 on a wax I would just save the money and put it towards other great detailing products other than waxes. As with all detailing products and companies it is all down to personal preference...i am a lover of the dodo and think SN will always be my super wax of choice.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

BOS is truly awesome!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

BOS is excellent stuff. I normally hand wax the entire car then buff off afterwards. It's extremely easy to use and gives great results. I have several nice LSP's but these are just a luxury really - Raceglaze 55 is £65 a pot and you'll do well to notice any difference on a well prepped finish like you have. I do 2 or three panels at a time then buff. Unless you're flush and want to treat yourself then spend 65 notes and buy the Mrs a bunch of flowers. Then gloat over the fact you've still got 50 quid in your hip pocket! lol :lol:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

rossdook said:


> BOS is excellent stuff. I normally hand wax the entire car then buff off afterwards. It's extremely easy to use and gives great results. I have several nice LSP's but these are just a luxury really - Raceglaze 55 is £65 a pot and you'll do well to notice any difference on a well prepped finish like you have. I do 2 or three panels at a time then buff. Unless you're flush and want to treat yourself then spend 65 notes and buy the Mrs a bunch of flowers. Then gloat over the fact you've still got 50 quid in your hip pocket! lol :lol:


Ha ha - nice idea Rossdook but as the Mrs is thinking of buying it for me for Xmas, I'll not see any change anyway :lol:

I'm still sat on the fence a bit really. It's a lot of money and definitely not something I would buy for myself with other priorities to spend my money on (like the kids!) but I do keep fancying this stuff all the same


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a BOS 4sale


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I think that BOS just has that little extra. It gives a deeper/wetter shine so more shine and colour than just reflection.

Also is so easy to use and smells fantastic. My first wax of choice for most cars I do.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It seems apparent to me by reading this that you want it (Get it 

Plus it's a bonus that she is getting it you for xmas so why not 

:thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

itsa great wax i own 2 tubs and love it


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I've been waiting the second half of the year to go back to my car wearing Best Of Show. Honestly, my car never looks as good as it does when it wears this awesome wax. If it doesn't really look that good I don't care, it makes me feel like its looking something special.

Shame I'll probably not get any on this year now.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

IMO, there are some clever polymers in Best of Show that highlight the structure of the paintwork - on cars exhibiting orange peel, it tends to heighten that and make it more apparent. On perfect paint, it gives a sublime depth and shine.

In use it is very easy - thin layer, as usual and it'll buff off easily with no immediate re-hazing or hologramming. I like to simply pad a foam pad into the top - don't wipe, or you'll get too much. Although I have used this wax by bare hand, I prefer foam.

Versus Dodo Juice Supernatural, I prefer to use Supernatural on my own car and I think that says a lot. Not too long ago, I commented that I thought Best of Show was "miles better" than Supernatural. It transpired that I had used an odd early version 2 of Supernatural and upon trying the latest, I was very happy indeed. Dodo Juice Supernatural really is the purest wax for the purest finish - perfectly polished, wiped down with IPA, perhaps a smear of Lime Prime Lite and then bare hand applied Supernatural. Spritz cold distilled water (I call it 'Holy Water') over the re-haze and gently wipe the moisture off. Re-hazing does not re-occur. Maintain with Supernatural shampoo and a 'Wookie Fist'. Lovely routine and the perfect products for my car. Everything as pure as it can be.

I keep Best of Show for deserving cars - top marques that I look after. That said, my Dad's Daimlers and Jaguars have had Collinite 915 all the way :thumb: That might say a lot, too.

I can't explain exactly what it is that I like about Best of Show. There is a certain special feeling about applying such an expensive wax and that is probably it - you probably spend more time getting the application right and removing haze more lovingly because of its price. That in itself might well be the key to its fine looks.

I'd say go for it - it'll be a really nice Christmas present and you can think fondly of the occasion whenever you use it. Forget value for money and enjoy the experience :thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

^ Top post. I'll keep an eye out for your car round these parts :thumb: Part of detailing has got to be using the special stuff. Nobody likes it when you are sorting out getting the grotty stuff off but its treating yourself to a special product that brings the fun out.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

As another owner of BOS, i agree there is a certain feeling of ownership that makes the whole experience a good one. Is it placebo because of the price? Can you get similar/better results with cheaper waxes? Probably.
But going throught the process of using it, from the ease of use down to the smell of the stuff makes it worth it IMO.
As for results, ask ahaydock to show you pics of his A3 wearing it. Nuff said.
Go for it, you won't regret it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It probably isn't "worth" the money, but as alluded to above, it's a lovely wax to own and use, so if you can afford it, I'd recommend it without hesitation.

Don't overlook Zymol Glasur though


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

as another owner of bos an as russ says it probably is not worth the money but it is a great wax an providing your prep is 100%it wont dissapoint you i have glasur too but ive not used it yet i also have sn an that is very good too but when i used bos it may just be phsycological but it looked amazing :thumb:
i say buy it if you can


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

OneJohnSheridan said:


> I'll keep an eye out for your car round these parts :thumb:


... just look out for the whitest SAAB 900 Turbo you've ever seen and that's mine ... if you see the deepest, darkest SAAB 900 convertible you've ever seen, that's the Mrs :thumb:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Orca said:


> I can't explain exactly what it is that I like about Best of Show. There is a certain special feeling about applying such an expensive wax and that is probably it - you probably spend more time getting the application right and removing haze more lovingly because of its price. That in itself might well be the key to its fine looks.
> 
> I'd say go for it - it'll be a really nice Christmas present and you can think fondly of the occasion whenever you use it. Forget value for money and enjoy the experience :thumb:


I do enjoy using premium products when I can on my own car; just seems to add to the fun of detailing really by knowing you are using quality products and applying to the best of one's ability! 
On my company car i've used Colli 476 as it stands out and does lots of miles and you can tell the difference in the looks department between even Colli 476 & 845. Perhaps it becomes harder to see these differences on more nuba based waxes. Somehow I just wasn't as enthusiastic applying Colli as I was the SN! Daft really!

Some really interesting comments here guys. I can see me visiting the Swissvax online shop Sunday evening at this rate! 
Can anyone confirm if BOS sits on top of glazes OK or is durability breached?
I've always tended to apply waxes straight to polished / corrected paint but I have just started playing with glazes which got me wondering - particularly as Swissvax have their own pre wax wipe down product to clean the surface prior to application?

All great comments so far - Thanks :thumb:


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

I've used it on top of Clearkote RMG without issue, this has good darkening properties. If you have a good maintenance regime it holds up fine.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Works lovely over any of the Clearkote Glazes - but what wax doesn't ?

BOS is a lovely looking wax, preferred it in appearance to Supernatural, really does add those little nuances that you get from some waxes. It always begs the question is it really worth the extra over other products ?

Does it look 100 quid better than Pinnacle Souveran, or 120 quid better than than P21S or Vics Concours over proper prep - I would say no. BUT it does add something extra the aforementioned can't. But it an enjoy it - I also invested in a pot of the Mystery and wished I had'nt and had saved the money for something else !


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I really like Lime Prime Lite - after polishing, I always wipe down with an IPA solution, so the Lime Prime Lite is purely there for the glazing oils. Both Swissvax Best of Show and Supernatural are very happy on top.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

needhampr said:


> I do enjoy using premium products when I can on my own car; just seems to add to the fun of detailing really by knowing you are using quality products and applying to the best of one's ability!
> On my company car i've used Colli 476 as it stands out and does lots of miles and you can tell the difference in the looks department between even Colli 476 & 845. Perhaps it becomes harder to see these differences on more nuba based waxes. Somehow I just wasn't as enthusiastic applying Colli as I was the SN! Daft really!


Daft, yes ... well, kind of.

If I make a tomato sauce for pasta out of basic supermarket plum tomatoes, it comes out good and tastes nice. If I have a can of San Marco plum tomatoes, I take a little more car and take a little more time over it. If I have a glut of fresh tomatoes straight from the vine, I take a lot of car in the prep and cooking and invest a lot more effort.

In the end, it's still just a tomato sauce but seems to taste so much nicer for the investment.

I like nicely scented products in attractive bottles; products that are a pleasure to work with and work well together. Pleasure of ownership is as much a part of the hobby for me. If I was to line up my favourite products in their bottles, I think I could take on my Mrs' lines of nice toiletries in the looks stakes!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have BoS, along with many other waxes in the price bracket you mention and above... can I honestly say you;d notice a difference in looks between them? Well, this really depends on the prep, the paint but ultimately the difference in looks is so small that it is nigh on impossible to spot, especially i the prep is carried out to a suitably high standard.

BoS is very oily so what you may notice in looks from it is a very subtle wet look added to the finish - it will be very subtle, but you may well notice it, a bit like adding a glaze before the wax stage (a dedicated glaze would deliver this effect more effectively IMO but then the solvent carriers in a wax would likely act to remove a little of glaze oils from a glaze). 

Durability is very decent - I think Zymol Glasur gets better durabuility, certainly in my experience but BoS is no slouch for durability. Its lovely to use, smells great, and very easy to apply thinly and remove. 

Ultimately, analysed purely on paper performance, I dont see BoS as being worth the extra cash over Supernatural, or at the end of the day, worth the cash over a far better value for money wax such as #476S or #16 etc. It certainly wont have the durability of #476S! But for many there is more to the LSP than simply the on paper performance and BoS ticks a lot of other boxes when it comes to the special feel of applying an expensive wax (whether or not it actually delivers a tenable difference). However, if it was mhy money, I would go for the slightly cheaper Zymol Glasur which for me gives a little better durability and also tighter water beading and faster sheeting which are cosmetic effects I like  But then BoS does perform well here too and when mine runs out, I will probably replace it because I like the smell :lol:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm, thanks folks. I will look closer at the Glasur too.
Good to hear so many favourable comments re the BOS though - reassuring.
The plan is to use BOS over CK Yellow glaze at this distant point - the next main detail will be done in April as i've just done the winter prep on both my cars. I like buying my bits & bobs in the winter to replenish the collection.

Decisions decisions!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Dont forget to add Zymol Concours to the equation...


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well until my car got ran into today I was going to give it two coats of BOS for a winter treat, plus my car will be indoors this winter nights. Used SN last year but did not seem to last the duration, SN is a lovely wax but just seemed to drop off mid Jan where as BOS stayed beading till March. Collies 476s on the wifes car and that beeded well all winter and it lives outside. Cruel I know but she does not seem to mind scraping frost off.

Think I will now wait till it gets back from the bodyshop before I winter protect it. If like the last time I had to spend 12 hours re polishing it.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Well until my car got ran into today I was going to give it two coats of BOS for a winter treat, plus my car will be indoors this winter nights. Used SN last year but did not seem to last the duration, SN is a lovely wax but just seemed to drop off mid Jan where as BOS stayed beading till March. Collies 476s on the wifes car and that beeded well all winter and it lives outside. Cruel I know but she does not seem to mind scraping frost off.
> 
> Think I will now wait till it gets back from the bodyshop before I winter protect it. If like the last time I had to spend 12 hours re polishing it.


Sorry to hear about your car. Hope nothing too bad and the repair goes well


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have BOS good wax bring nice balance shine work better on dark colour. better to apply by hand beacuse the wax not soft .if you looking for hi-gloss glassy wet look this product not for you.
recently I trid sampler pot RG55 bring hi-gloss glassy wet look with very nice clarity with strong durability.
if looking for glassy wet warmer deep shine look vics red good option very easy to use and durability 3-4 months.

maybe i will go to put glasur%95 full and Bos %90 full and p21s 100%wax in swap section soon !but idont think some one will take beacuse i am very far ! 

for me RG55 for me best wax for glassy hi-gloss and victoria red for deep shine and no need more .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I have BOS good wax bring nice balance shine work better on dark colour. better to apply by hand beacuse the wax not soft .if you looking for hi-gloss glassy wet look this product not for you.
> recently I trid sampler pot RG55 bring hi-gloss glassy wet look with very nice clarity with strong durability.
> if looking for glassy wet warmer deep shine look vics red good option very easy to use and durability 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


It sounds as though you are very impressed with RG55. Are you saying that it 'is better' than Glasur, BOS and R222 100%?

I've never really given it a fair chance - I bought a panel pot along with about 6 other waxes.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> It sounds as though you are very impressed with RG55. Are you saying that it 'is better' than Glasur, BOS and R222 100%?
> 
> I've never really given it a fair chance - I bought a panel pot along with about 6 other waxes.


Yes , RG55 best wax if you are looking for hi-gloss glassy look with sharpness and clarity look , yes RussZS RG55 better than p21s100% and Bos .

glasur good wax but i dont know after couple of wash it leave many water spots ! concourse make better sheeting . IMO glasur better than P21s100% .

My best wax is vics red bring deep wet shine and clarity just ok and i like the the pot size 3 o.z smell very nice .

for who say the wax bring only slightly difference and there is no big difference between the waxes i will say
try 50/50 vics vs RG55 and see the big differnce ...in style 
both bring amazing shine ....In the end It is up to you
Personal choice

sorry my english need polish!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Maxi

I shall try some more I think - I tend to agree with your choices and views on waxes and their finish


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts & comments guys.

Swissvax BOS ordered :thumb:

Roll on Spring


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

That long? Nah! Wait for one of those nice mid-winter days and get it put on your car.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Orca said:


> That long? Nah! Wait for one of those nice mid-winter days and get it put on your car.


LOL - I applied 3 coats of SN early October and only driven the car 20 miles since! Spend most of it's life in the garage. 
Wifey is buying this as my Xmas present so perhaps a nice February / March day


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I love BOS so easy to use one of my fav waxes.

Gav


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep BOS is so easy to use and buff off. Makes your hands soft as well. Plus my garage smells of it for a few days as well.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> I think that BOS just has that little extra. It gives a deeper/wetter shine so more shine and colour than just reflection.
> 
> Also is so easy to use and smells fantastic. My first wax of choice for most cars I do.


This is the best description :thumb: Bos gives a deeper/wetter shine but with less reflection Bos good for who like deep shine especially on solid red . it similar some old-school waxes , Bos is smell is fantastic :lol: best carnuba smell.

But IMHO Raceglaze55 bring deeper/wetter look with nice reflection :thumb: and better durability also Victoria Concours great option brings very warm wet look .


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

You seem to be pulling some older threads up lol


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> You seem to be pulling some older threads up lol


sorry

Because i tried swissvax Bos yesterday on small panel again , and when i saw the final result i was confused ! and i can't find better than Mirror finish words to describe Bos.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> This is the best description :thumb: Bos gives a deeper/wetter shine* but with less reflection* Bos good for who like deep shine especially on solid red . it similar some old-school waxes , Bos is smell is fantastic :lol: best carnuba smell.
> 
> But IMHO Raceglaze55 bring deeper/wetter look with nice reflection :thumb: and better durability also Victoria Concours great option brings very warm wet look .





MAXI-MILAN said:


> sorry
> 
> Because i tried swissvax Bos yesterday on small panel again , and when i saw the final result i was confused ! and i can't find better than *Mirror finish words to describe Bos*.


Maxi, I'm confused mate, you say its not reflective but it is like a mirror? Would you recommend it?

P.S
Yes this is an old thread but I'm trying to convince myself I need BOS so I'm looking at all the BOS threads.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

Eddy said:


> Maxi, I'm confused mate, you say its not reflective but it is like a mirror? Would you recommend it?
> 
> P.S
> Yes this is an old thread but I'm trying to convince myself I need BOS so I'm looking at all the BOS threads.


go for it!!!! before i bought my forst tub im must ofread a million reviews and it. and they all were great!!!! so i pulled the trigger and bought a tub and was totaly blown away by it. it does everything it says. and alittle goes a long way i still have my first tub and its 2 years old!!!.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Maxi, I'm confused mate, you say its not reflective but it is like a mirror? Would you recommend it?
> 
> P.S
> Yes this is an old thread but I'm trying to convince myself I need BOS so I'm looking at all the BOS threads.


He meant the words of the user "Mirror finish", a little earlier on the page


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ahhh that'll teach me for not reading the whole thread :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blamm said:


> He meant the words of the user "Mirror finish", a little earlier on the page


Yes I mean the user "Mirror finish" when he described the Bos

Eddy ...guys Forgive my mistakes please , I know my English Language need more than 
polish... :buffer:

Really i hate to see my old posts again :wall:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i have the aussie market concorso - what you guys call best of show

it was one of the first waxes i ever bought, and back when i was comparing it to P21S original and other otc carnaubas, yes the look was great and a definite step up - i was using it on a solid black 350z and optical clarity was amazing. 

But some 5 years later and new advances in hybrid tech, polymers et al all that jazz, there are much more durable waxes out there that give the same/if not better looks/clarity for less money - eg; vic red

if you want to try it, go for it


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Started using BOS a few years ago so been through a few pots of this. Great wax to use and smells fantastic. Durability wise I preferred Mystery wax but wasn't as easy to use as BOS. Looks wise BOS leaves a lovely deep gloss but can amplify orange peel slightly. 

A few years on however there is so much choice and the last of my BOS just sits in the kit bag being neglected.

IMO you should definitely use Cleaner Fluid to maximise BOS in finish and durability.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Yes I mean the user "Mirror finish" when he described the Bos
> 
> Eddy ...guys Forgive my mistakes please , I know my English Language need more than
> polish... :buffer:
> ...


Your English is better than a lot of English peoples!! It was my mistake mate, I misread what you had said.

:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

My advice would be not to waste your money or xmas pressie tokens on another wax, unless your pot of SN is nearly empty. If you already have a pot of wax, why would you want another one? I have one pot of AG HD and its probably gonna last me about 5 years. Why would i want to buy another wax before its empty. They all do the same job and look pretty much the same.

Why not spend the money on something that will make a difference. I can just see you feeling very dissapointed and a bit silly, when you have used your new wax a few times and found it to be pretty much just like your old one.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

oops like i am nealy a year late. Oh well, i hope you are pleased with it if you did get it. Was it really any better than your SN once the novelty wore off?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My advice would be not to waste your money or xmas pressie tokens on another wax, unless your pot of SN is nearly empty.* If you already have a pot of wax, why would you want another one?* I have one pot of AG HD and its probably gonna last me about 5 years. Why would i want to buy another wax before its empty. They all do the same job and look pretty much the same.
> 
> Why not spend the money on something that will make a difference. I can just see you feeling very dissapointed and a bit silly, when you have used your new wax a few times and found it to be pretty much just like your old one.


To compare?, to try a boutique wax?, for the enjoyment? If we all thought as rationally then we'd all use collinite and be done with it.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Out of, Lime Prime Lite, HD Cleanse, or Cleaner Fluid (The non abrasive one) which would you choose as a base for BOS.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Ive not tried all of them but any of those would do a decent job I'm sure


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

Michael172 said:


> Out of, Lime Prime Lite, HD Cleanse, or Cleaner Fluid (The non abrasive one) which would you choose as a base for BOS.


if you didnt have any of them, id go the cleaner fluid - keep it in the family, best way to test a wax imo is to use it with it's own pre-cleaner/glaze


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

HalfordsShopper said:


> My advice would be not to waste your money or xmas pressie tokens on another wax, unless your pot of SN is nearly empty. *If you already have a pot of wax, why would you want another one?* I have one pot of AG HD and its probably gonna last me about 5 years. Why would i want to buy another wax before its empty. They all do the same job and look pretty much the same.
> 
> Why not spend the money on something that will make a difference. I can just see you feeling very dissapointed and a bit silly, when you have used your new wax a few times and found it to be pretty much just like your old one.


Because he can spend his money on what he likes?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Have you got/tried Glasur?

I struggle to recommend BOS now, especially over Glasur.

Why not give Onyx a try? It gives you the Swissvax 'look', is a joy to use, but isn't quite as durable as BOS.

I personally think Mirage is the sweet spot in the SV range. BOS should be £120 still.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Have you got/tried Glasur?
> 
> I struggle to recommend BOS now, especially over Glasur.
> 
> ...


I got my pot when it was down in price at 125 quid.

I dont like glasur, its alrite on siler cars, or lighter colours, but i prefer BOS on my own blue.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

domino said:


> if you didnt have any of them, id go the cleaner fluid - keep it in the family, best way to test a wax imo is to use it with it's own pre-cleaner/glaze


I think you replied in my previous thread lol. Ill get some CF then.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Fair enough. If you like that 'look' have you tried Vics Concours and RG55?


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I do like glasur, braindead post that sorry. I prefer BOS though. 

No not tried either and im not about to buy them lol.


----------

